# small med kit?



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

hey guys,

now that i have storage in my yak, i was thinking of either buying a small med kit or just making up a small waterproof bag that i take with me.
my question is, what do you guys do? did you make your own, if so, what do you put in it? or did you buy a simple little one from a shop, if so what did it contain?

Thanks in advance, i haven't had any mishaps yet, however i want to make sure, when and if i do, that i have at least the minimal stuff to fix myself haha


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

My mrs reckons Libra are the smallest on the market......


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

eric said:


> http://www.seakayakforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=616&p=9627&hilit=toblerone#p9623


sweet, cheers for that mate, i had an idea but wanted to be practical so it looks like i'll be going to buy some duct tape and some super glue! i already take my phone and a pair of plyers and a knife with me. and it'll cost me less than 10 bucks!

oh and i might skip the chocolate, that could get messy


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2013)

eric said:


> http://www.seakayakforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=616&p=9627&hilit=toblerone#p9623


Great thread, I agree with roadkillchef (Dr Tim) who is one of the local docs on Kangaroo Island and does heaps of prehospital medicine.
First aid kits are over rated and few things are life saving or game changers. Best thing is knowledge and for non medical people do at least a basic first aid course.

I don't carry a first aid kit in my car or yak as for anything minor it doesn't matter and anything major the best thing is a phone to call for help.

If you are really serious, the main thing is to know how to do CPR, stabilize a c spine and open an airway.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Yep, the sea kayak thread is great. While I need to go through my kit again, I have a roll of cling wrap which I've cut in half on the off chance I need to wrap it around a long cut on a limb. My theory is it will keep the blood in, the wound closed and the water and crap out.....never considered duct tape, probably easier to use!

Last year I attached myself to a fish via a lure and had difficulty trying to push the hook through far enough to cut the barb off. I made a cut and mucked around with pliers but found it hard to do one handed and was worried about making things worse so went to the hospital where the doctor just pulled it out slowly in reverse. While it didn't hurt I reckon I'd like to carry some anaesthetic cream in case this sort of thing happens while on the water and it's not possible to get home without "operating".


----------



## grinner (May 15, 2008)

i just bunged an epi pen in the boat. 
had a few spare,
mite save a life.

i carry heaps of morphine as the thought of a stonefish bite hours from help terrifies me. the screaming of people bitten still haunts me (yes , i know, hot water please). should throw in a naloxone in case i over do it.

i also have a ventolin puffer, a nitro lingual spray , phenergan .glucagon and cortisone with me at all times. and a few of the zofran wafers from the chemo people which are as strong an anti nauseant as you can get.

a blood pressure cuff is also useful.
its reassuring if someone is badly injured to do their blood pressure and it gives you 90 seconds to gather your thoughts.  

carry a few vials of serenace as well to deal with the crazies.


----------



## sbd (Aug 18, 2006)

Don't forget your Toblerone.


----------



## nuts (Jun 27, 2013)

StevenM said:


> nuts said:
> 
> 
> > hey guys,
> ...


you guessed my pain killer.... and to right about rolling with wet hands...


----------

